# Bedham Church, Sussex March 2016



## Luise (Mar 31, 2016)

As this is relatively close to my works I decided to drive the 30 miles of country roads to look for this.
This was the 2nd time I used a bridge camera, so I'm still getting used to the new purchase.
Bedham was somewhat a little different, I'm a biker by heart so I love country roads, however in a car going up a single track road, which was slippery & what reminded me of something out of 'The Hills have eyes' - I started to get unnerved with the hill to the left of me. Didn't fancy parking in a mud bath so parked down the bottom & walked up, & no I'm not the fittest person going lol.


----------



## Bones out (Mar 31, 2016)

Nailed it with that first picture....


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 31, 2016)

Even though it is missing a roof and a bell this church has character. Looks like its situated in a very remote area.


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 31, 2016)

Great pics! I love this place even though I haven't actually got round to going there. Nice mix of different styles of pics, really like it.


----------



## zender126 (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice one!
That road is much much worse in the dark....


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 31, 2016)

I heard people go down from time to time to clean the place up? Beware the mutant bugle blowing toffs  Sweet report, keep it up


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 31, 2016)

Great report, I like the style of your photography really good thanks.


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 31, 2016)

That's a lovely find and you have taken some nice snaps


----------



## HughieD (Mar 31, 2016)

Love these sort of sites. Cracking stuff...just love the juxtaposition of having a small church in this location.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2016)

Great images. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chopper (Apr 1, 2016)

Some lovely pics here. You're proper doing the rounds aren't you, you'll have nothing left around here pretty soon! I look forward to more...!


----------



## Luise (Apr 1, 2016)

Chopper said:


> Some lovely pics here. You're proper doing the rounds aren't you, you'll have nothing left around here pretty soon! I look forward to more...!



I had some annual leave to use up & seriously caught the bug to explore more. Not a lot left around me, last one tomorrow.. I travel up north a lot which will be the next lot of exploring


----------



## tazong (Apr 1, 2016)

Nicley done - its good to see they have propped the gables to stop them falling down - if someone has cared enough to do that you never know this place may have some kind of future.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 1, 2016)

Stunning pictures Luise


----------



## Mole Man (Apr 2, 2016)

Great pictures, this is a place I have been meaning to go to but never got round to it.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 1, 2016)

Some fantastic shots there, especially liked the 2nd one. Great work Luise


----------

